# Garlic replacements?



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

After months of abdominal pain and fatigue, yesterday I was diagnosed with IBS-C. My doctor recommends that I start a low-FODMAPs diet and I intend to start it tomorrow after I finish the leftover chickpea salad I have in the fridge.

I grew up in a vegan-ish, gluten-free household, and I know how to make my own sweets without corn syrup, so I can easily handle the diet.... except for the part where I'm not allowed to have garlic. It's my absolute favorite herb/spice, last year I went through more garlic powder than fits in a standard-size can. I've heard that if you saute garlic in oil then throw out the clove, that's supposedly safe, but it sounds kinda sketchy and hard to control the flavor balance. Several people have mentioned hing, but.... the smell! Plus, every brand of it I've seen so far is cut with flour so that's out regardless.

Aaaaanyway, my question to you, fellow FODMAP avoiders, is whether there's a safe alternative to garlic.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Try planting and growing your own until you get the green long shoots. Then eat the green bits.


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

Shaylu said:


> Try planting and growing your own until you get the green long shoots. Then eat the green bits.


???

I don't understand how this would help. It's still garlic, won't it still have oligosaccharides in it?


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

If you read up on how to eat spring onions on the FODMAP diet than it will make sense.

The same with leeks.

They all allow the green parts because it does not have the offending FODMAP.

There is no research on garlic working the same. But it works for me and others who have tried it.


----------

